# Missouri River Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A nice night to be on the water, only saw 2 other boats....but they both happened to be within 200 yards. We went exploring and found some new holes.

We must've caught 15 white bass for every walleye, tough to keep a jig down. We fished an 8-9 ft. hole, only 40 feet long and surrounded by 4 ft.

Green outfished everything else.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Took about 3-4 hours to fill a 3-man fill Saturday morning out of the R.R. The fish as expected are getting smaller in average, with the largest only about 21".

More boats out today than usual, I was expecting everyone to be on Sakakawea.

Cranks and jigs, with most coming on cranks and firetiger being the hottest color.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Snook out this evening for a couple hours and cranked another 9 fish, and one on a jig. Fish are even more aggressive but even smaller in size.

Caught the fish between 5-10 feet, most on firetiger.


----------

